# Prayers for our brother snake!



## bigdog (Sep 17, 2019)

Everyone take a brief moment to lift up our brother SNAKE as he goes to the repair shop to get the shoulder repair handled! See you back grinding away soon my brother! Snake has been in my corner since day 1 and been a truly good mentor and an even better friend! Good luck brother! God is good!


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 17, 2019)

Heal quickly, Snake. Hope ye sprung for the PP enlargement upgrade while they're in their under the hood.


----------



## CJ (Sep 17, 2019)

Heal up quickly, those weights are getting dusty!!!


----------



## Viduus (Sep 17, 2019)

Somewhere there’s a mile not run today... it’s a shame to see them unconquered.

Heal up soon!


----------



## silvereyes87 (Sep 17, 2019)

Youl be back before you know it snake! Good vibes man


----------



## Rhino99 (Sep 17, 2019)

Rumor has it it's really calf implants.

Best of luck brother.....quick recovery


----------



## motown1002 (Sep 17, 2019)

Thinking about ya Snake!!  Calf implants, pp extension, he is getting the works!


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 17, 2019)

alright guys now's our time to catch up to the old man let's go!
heal quickly brother!


----------



## BrotherJ (Sep 17, 2019)

Heal up brother! Hope everything goes well and they get it all straightened out.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Sep 17, 2019)

Heal up quickly Snake so you can get back on the grind!


----------



## eddiek (Sep 17, 2019)

Good luck with surgery, and quick healing!


----------



## Beserker (Sep 17, 2019)

Rooting for ya man, all the best!


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 17, 2019)

NbleSavage said:


> Heal quickly, Snake. Hope ye sprung for the PP enlargement upgrade while they're in their under the hood.



i think that was what his insurance payment thread was about.....




GL


----------



## automatondan (Sep 17, 2019)

Just laughing at some of the comments here lol, but heal up brother, you'll be back soon. And I agree with BigDog, this is a time to remember God is good.


----------



## Yaya (Sep 17, 2019)

Prayers to snake.. u will be missed

Thanks for the memories


----------



## Gabriel (Sep 17, 2019)

GodSpeed......................Yell at me if you run out of things to do on your down time...


----------



## motown1002 (Sep 17, 2019)

Snake loves the iron.  I know this is going to be hard for him to be away.  Hopefully he will come out and hang with us so we can keep his spirits up.  In the meantime we should all send him noods!  lol


----------



## Seeker (Sep 17, 2019)

why would they lay him naked on the operating table if was it was just shoulder surgery? lol that's what I heard. lol wtf was going on over there


----------



## TODAY (Sep 17, 2019)

Best of luck, Snake!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 17, 2019)

God speed snake. He will be back. Say your prayers, take your vitamins, and do your rehab.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 17, 2019)

I volunteer to sit in the tree stand and kill..I mean harvest  a deer for him this season. 

Get well soon Snake.


----------



## Long (Sep 17, 2019)

Good luck snake!!


----------



## Patriot1405 (Sep 17, 2019)

Good luck and heal quickly brother. Had both of my shoulders done within the last 12 months. Still rehabbing them, but definitely see light at the end of the tunnel. Physical therapy is key to your rehab. Have patience and listen to your body. Feel better soon brother!


----------



## tunafisherman (Sep 17, 2019)

Speedy recovery brother!  I'm sure you'll be fine and back to business in no time!


----------



## DNW (Sep 17, 2019)

You'll be back in no time.  It's very generous of you to allow us to catch up to you.


----------



## Raider (Sep 18, 2019)

Best of luck and a speedy recovery! Take some time to enjoy a few things you don’t normally have time for. Happy hunting!


----------



## The Tater (Sep 18, 2019)

Prayers for a quick recovery.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Sep 18, 2019)

May you heal quickly and be better than your old self soon!


----------



## tinymk (Sep 18, 2019)

Prayers from Prague my brother! 
Tiny


----------



## nightster (Sep 18, 2019)

You got this Snake!


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 18, 2019)

I recited the Hail Mary 3x yesterday and got half way through the Lord's Prayer before my dog started barking.

Snake....any effect?


----------



## Trump (Sep 18, 2019)

I don’t do prayers but the very best of luck with a speedy recovery snake


----------



## snake (Sep 18, 2019)

Just saw this. Thanks to everyone from the bottom of my heart. Special thanks to my man Bigdog. This is how brothers hold brothers up; you lean my way, I lean your.


----------



## Boogieman (Sep 18, 2019)

Heal up quick brotha!


----------



## sbtats (Oct 7, 2019)

Sending PMA Snake


----------



## Jada (Oct 7, 2019)

Wish u speedy recovery snakey


----------



## JAXNY (Oct 7, 2019)

Good Luck Snake. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 7, 2019)

your gonna have to wack off with the other hand for a while


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 7, 2019)

Good deal, now maybe he can stop pulling off of blocks.


----------



## snake (Oct 7, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> your gonna have to wack off with the other hand for a while


Please! Married for many years. I'm skilled now in the art of ambidextous masturbation.


----------



## snake (Oct 7, 2019)

Tren4Life said:


> Good deal, now maybe he can stop pulling off of blocks.



Can't argue with the results.

 Good to see ya around buddy... you ol' cranky fuuk!:32 (16):


----------



## ccpro (Oct 7, 2019)

Sorry Snake, my brother...I'm late to the party.  Wish you the speediest of recoveries...I'm sure your brain is still firing 100%.  You're a rock!!!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 7, 2019)

Snakes one of the smartest dudes I know when it comes to knowing his own body. You’ll heal up quickly and be back it soon buddy.


----------

